# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Хочу жить в Индии. Получить индийское гражданство, индийский пасспорт :-)

## Ivan (гость)

Харе Кришна. Я был в Индии 2 раза (вместе месяцев 9-10). Очень понравилось - везде много храмов, индийцы такие умные - не любят мясо, обычно вегетарианцы (ну, особенно брахманы). Понятно, что сознание Кришны, вайшнавизм тоже родиной из Индии (ну, аватары Вишну то там все появляются?)...

Ну, и естественно возникает мысль: а как сделать так, чтобы ... приехать туда раз и там остаться навсегда. Ну то есть получить индийский паспорт, индийское гражданство? Это вообще реально (я из Украины)?

Что, надо жениться на индуске? :-) А это реально?
Или работать в индийской компании, в Индии (получить от них приглашение на работу там)? но это же не на всю жизнь...

Какие вы знаете примеры преданных, которые родились на западе, и стали индийцами, то есть поменяли гражданство на индийское? Много ли таких? Какие могут быть в этом проблемы или сложности?

Мне один "гуру" (последователь Саи Бабы, судя по всему, мне нравились медитации к-рые он проводил у себя дома раз в неделю + чтение Бхагавад-Гиты, это было ещё до моего знакомства с Харе Кришна) сказал: "тебе надо было родиться в Индии" :-)

А то тут Кали-Юга в Украине, что ужас. Вот в Индии - да, можно почувствовать Сатья-Югу (вкрапление Сатья-юги). Ну, в храме - да, на фестивале ИСККОН, да. Во время киртана. Но это локально. А так чтобы даже в обычной мирской жизни - то "очень и очень Кали-юга" :-)

:-)

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Ну, и естественно возникает мысль: а как сделать так, чтобы ... приехать туда раз и там остаться навсегда. Ну то есть получить индийский паспорт, индийское гражданство? Это вообще реально (я из Украины)?


Лучше не мечтайте, а то можно покинуть тело и родиться там. 

Не правильнее ли молить Кришну не реинкарнировать тебя никуда вообще. Кришна по милости садху может продлить жизнь тела человека, даже если с точки зрения астрологии там полный ужас и мрак. Нет ничего фатального. 

Поэтому лучше молить Кришну позволить прожить (для начала от 28-30 до хоть 58-60 лет) в этом теле, и не попадать вновь в утробу, не тратить столько времени зря. А когда будет под 60, то там посмотрим, молить ли дальше. Про себя могу сказать, что если у меня останется ресурс уже и за 80, то вот в таком случае я точно не буду желать тут оставаться  :smilies:  Я помолюсь Кришне, чтобы он отдал оставшиеся годы моим младшим, а сам пойду додому... Философская это тема, прабху.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Философская - моя любимая тема...

Вы, наверное, не были в Индии... Всё равно хочется в Индию... :-)

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Вы, наверное, не были в Индии...


Буду) Скоро попрошу папу помочь сделать загранпаспорт, а там посмотрим. 

Рекомендуется посещать дхаму 1 раз в пол года. Преданные так советуют. Но для этого нужны средства. Так что пока что дхама - всюду, где святое имя и преданные. 

И еще - лучше всего ездить туда только с друзьями-преданными. Самому - это имперсонализм ИМХО. Когда мы с папой были в гостях в храме, один прабхуджи рассказывал нам, что пол года жил во Вриндаване, но не был удовлетворен, т.к. там не было ни с кем дружеских отношений.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Тысячи россиян  загорают на Гоа ,где нет ничего духовного  .
А тем временем где-то рядом Вриндаван, Мадхура ,......

----------


## Ivan (гость)

ну, то, что ехать/лететь в Индию надо, чтобы посетить святые места - это так. Но не только в святых местах Индии - благость. И вот это привлекает...

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Ну, и естественно возникает мысль: а как сделать так, чтобы ... приехать туда раз и там остаться навсегда. Ну то есть получить индийский паспорт, индийское гражданство? Это вообще реально


Гражданство почти нереально. А долгосрочные визы гораздо более реально. Через храмы ИСККОН 5-летние делают. Но всё равно через 5 лет надо продлевать.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

А что нужно делать, как служить, чтобы получить подобную визу аж на 5 лет?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> А что нужно делать, как служить, чтобы получить подобную визу аж на 5 лет?


Молиться Господу Кришне.И Он все устроит.Нет ничего невозможного.Такие преданные есть которые женились там и живут в Индии.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Нет ничего невозможного.Такие преданные есть которые женились там и живут в Индии.


А кем считается человек с посвящением в вайшнавизм индусами? Если я родился в семье мясоедов и раньше ел мясо, то я млеччха (ниже шудры) в глазах индусов? там же в Индии касты/варны...

----------


## Дакша Гопал дас

Нету там никакой кастовой системы уже, демократия там)

----------


## Ромашов Игорь Николаевич

Наш родственник получил, с огромнейшим трудом и учтите - этот человек там безвылазно прожил более 15 лет! Выучил там хинди и вообще стал как местным и было огромное желание там жить навсегда. Очень много было бумажных трудностей, но достиг своего.

----------


## Bhishma das

Самый простой способ стать гражданином Индии - это жениться там (или выйти замуж, соответственно).
Известно множество примеров.
Для брахмачариев этот путь неприемлем, но всё же есть возможность получить гражданство.
Однако в любом случае придётся столкнуться с индийской бюрократией!
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Амира

Получить гражданство в Индии очень сложно. Даже заключив там брак гражданство дадут только через 7 лет. Без брака через 10 лет. И чтобы получить гражданство вы не должны быть гражданином любого другого государства. И да, индийская бюрократия может в любой момент свести на нет все ваши ожидания.

----------


## Bhishma das

> Получить гражданство в Индии ... Без брака через 10 лет.


По новым данным разведки: 14 лет (и последние 2 года - безвыездно из Индии).  :smilies: 



> И чтобы получить гражданство, вы не должны быть гражданином любого другого государства.


Не совсем так!
Двойное гражданство в Индии не допускается.
Поэтому для получения индийского гражданства придётся отказаться от, например, российского гражданства, со всеми вытекающими последствиями.

----------


## Амира

> Двойное гражданство в Индии не допускается.


Я так и написала. Но надеемся что в недалеком будущем все изменится, т.к. некоторые политики уже высказывались в пользу двойного гражданства. Сделан уже первый шаг к этому, пока только для граждан Индии проживающих за границей.
Программа для граждан Индии за границей (Overseas Citizen of India или OCI) не является альтернативой двойного гражданства, но дает ряд дополнительных прав выходцам из Индии, которые являются гражданами других стран. OCI не является аналогом двойного гражданства и не обеспечивает всех благ, доступных гражданам Индии. Однако, дает вам пожизненное право въезжать в Индию без визы и освобождает вас от необходимости сообщать о пребывании и передвижении по стране в полицию. Главное что бы вы или кто-то из членов вашей семьи никогда не жили в настоящем или прошлом на территории Пакистана или Бангладеш.

----------


## Bhishma das

> Нету там никакой кастовой системы уже, демократия там)


Да, официально кастовая система вне закона, однако правоверные индусы истово её блюдут!  :smilies: 

Вот, например, недавно в штате Тамил Наду была устроена показательная расправа (с летальным исходом) над  юношей и девушкой, посмевшими заключить межкастовый брак.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

> Программа для граждан Индии за границей (Overseas Citizen of India, или с) не является альтернативой двойного гражданства, но дает ряд дополнительных прав выходцам из Индии, которые являются гражданами других стран.


Точнее говоря, для этнических индийцев, поскольку граждане Индии в OCI не нуждаются!  :smilies: 

Иностранец-неиндиец также может подать документы на получение OCI спустя два года после заключения брака с гражданином Индии.




> OCI не является аналогом двойного гражданства и не обеспечивает всех благ, доступных гражданам Индии. Однако, дает вам пожизненное право въезжать в Индию без визы и освобождает вас от необходимости сообщать о пребывании и передвижении по стране в полицию.


Не требуется и региcтрация в полиции (FRRO).

Основные ограничения в правах следующие:
1. Нет права голоса (нельзя участвовать в национальных выборах).
2. Нельзя получить работу в государственном учреждении, в т.ч., нельзя быть избранным на официальные посты.
Есть и другие ограничения.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Александр 2

Может я покажусь смешным но почему в Индии не может быть место для преданного где не надо никакого гражданство и вообще, ты живешь там без паспорта. Не надо ни каких бумаг.

Я в Индии не был и не очень то интересуюсь этим гражданством, по этому мои рассуждение возможно детские.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Может я покажусь смешным но почему в Индии не может быть место для преданного где не надо никакого гражданство и вообще, ты живешь там без паспорта. Не надо ни каких бумаг.
> 
> Я в Индии не был и не очень то интересуюсь этим гражданством, по этому мои рассуждение возможно детские.


Вы очень наивны.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Может я покажусь смешным но почему в Индии не может быть место для преданного где не надо никакого гражданство и вообще, ты живешь там без паспорта. Не надо ни каких бумаг


Ну есть там такие. Приехали, паспорт в Ямуну и бабаджуют себе. Периодически полиция их отлавливает и вменяет нарушение иммиграционного законодательства. В лучшем случае просто выдворят из страны. А в худшем... говорят, индийские тюрьмы еще хуже наших.

----------


## Bhishma das

> Может я покажусь смешным но почему в Индии не может быть место для преданного где не надо никакого гражданство и вообще, ты живешь там без паспорта. Не надо ни каких бумаг.
> 
> Я в Индии не был и не очень то интересуюсь этим гражданством, по этому мои рассуждение возможно детские.


Мне известен один случай, когда некий гражданин России, въехав в Индию по туристической визе, более десяти лет провёл где-то в Гималаях.

Харе Кришна!

----------

